# Help Topic



## RootDatDevice (Dec 22, 2013)

Got any problems about N7 2nd gen, or 1st gen?
Feel free and post questions and someone on this forums will help you out!

B
Regards 
RDD

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------

